# Oscoda county roadside parking



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Car was pulled onto the shoulder as far off the road as possible, State land on that side. Sheriff left a card and not a ticket. Been parking along that road in several places for years, sometimes on the holiday weekend, usually not. 

Web searches have been useless, we'll be stopping by to see the sheriff after the holiday. I'm not sure which township the car was actually in, the road is mostly the line between two, but I'm sure neither one has their own police department. Anyone know what the law is in Oscoda county or if it is a judgement call by the sheriff? This particular parcel of State land has private on all sides and I suspect an owner might be trying to keep people away but maybe it was just the holiday and the sheriff making sure that anyone doing something illegal knew they were being watched. If the sheriff's dept got a complaint they might have stopped by just to shut up the home owner.


----------



## turkey creek duck bustr (Aug 24, 2010)

If the Man had a chip on his shoulder he would've left a ticket. Just a suggestion, but when you go in be polite and respectful. Ask for suggestions on how to access PUBLIC land in the area, if that was the problem. I think you nailed it with a local property owner complaint. Good news is he called law and didn't do something bad to your vehicle. If cop didn't write on the card to contact him or anything I don't think it is anything bad. Something similar happened to me and the guy said i shouldn't leave my mail (with name and addresses) in the windshield and about 20$ of loose change on my dashboard.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, the guy who is going to go in has family up there, complete with a road and a creek named after them. My biggest concern was that it was actually illegal to park on the roadside. Several of my walk in spots are small pieces of unmarked public land surrounded by private, mostly parcels that have reverted to the State or the Feds. I don't want to advertise them a ton by making a big fuss, on the other hand I refuse to let somebody chase the public off when access is legal. There is quite a bit of land locked public land up there and some of it is inaccessible because the roads leading to it are Forest Service roads for fire access only. The property owners along those roads get to keep the public out by posting them as "private". Annoying.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I never had any issues in that county. Come November the county roads are lined with hunters vehicles. I parked and hunted federal land for years without a problem just as you described.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Update: my friend stopped in and the deputy who left the card wasn't on duty. No one knew why the card was left, no changes in any laws, took his phone #, no call in 24 hours. I'm officially not worried.


----------

